

Finish – Project management without the clutter - omarfouad
https://finish.io

======
tomwilde
Very interested, subscribed for an invitation.

Your pricing model seems unconventional: I'd not cap at $50, let bigger
companies pay your salaries. Also maybe consider letting small teams (e.g. 5)
have a free plan.

~~~
alybadawy
hello, We believe our prices are conventional. If your read about our pricing
here: [https://blog.finish.io/article/2015/03/28/subscription-
plans...](https://blog.finish.io/article/2015/03/28/subscription-plans/) to
see the plan that may fit your team size.

A team of five people will be under the pro plan (4-10 collaborators) will
cost $16/month for the whole team. This is 54 cents a day. So if you have 10
members in your team beside you (equals 11), the cost per person per day is
less than a nickel. Still not affordable?

